# Hallo der Neue



## hund der tanzt (21 Aug. 2019)

Möchte mich nur kurz vorstellen Ich bin der 
hund der tanzt.
Zu meinen Intressen
Nun die sind weit gestreut also alles mögliche.
BIS DANN 
EUER HUND


----------



## Padderson (22 Aug. 2019)

nun dann welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## hirnknall (23 Aug. 2019)

hund der tanzt schrieb:


> Möchte mich nur kurz vorstellen Ich bin der
> hund der tanzt.
> Zu meinen Intressen
> Nun die sind weit gestreut also alles mögliche.
> ...



Guter Versuch 

:kotz:


----------



## General (27 Aug. 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

